# 65 GTO Rear Seat Belt Anchor Locations



## 2ocnorb (Oct 21, 2016)

Anyone have dimensions, or a template, or really good pictures of the rear seat belt anchor bolt locations? My 65 GTO doesn't have rear belts. I currently have the whole interior out, and am at a point where I want to install new anchors for the rear seat belts. Any info would be great! Thanks


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I'll post pictures of where I drilled holes, but there is obviously no factory template. (Just avoid the rear suspension and frame.)


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The 1965 Chevelle would have been the same. Found this on the Chevelle website which gives you dimensions. The floor anchor is a large washer because the rear seat belts were an option. Later years, 1966 and up had the larger plate style anchors. Hope this helps. Click on the attachment to bring it to view and then click on it again to expand it to full size. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ocnorb (Oct 21, 2016)

Great, thanks for the info!


----------



## 2ocnorb (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks PontiacJim! I used the information you gave me, and lo and behold, there were actually dimples in the panel at those exact dimensions!!! I made my own heavy duty anchors, and am currently installing them (welded in) I’ll post a pic when I finish.Thanks again


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

PontiacJim said:


> The 1965 Chevelle would have been the same. Found this on the Chevelle website which gives you dimensions. The floor anchor is a large washer because the rear seat belts were an option. Later years, 1966 and up had the larger plate style anchors. Hope this helps. Click on the attachment to bring it to view and then click on it again to expand it to full size. :thumbsup:


Yes, thank you PontiacJim. You have been helpful for my project as well. I'm also adding some rear seat belts to a 65 GTO and wondered where to anchor them.


----------

